# What cichlids could I add?



## Goodapples (May 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a 75 gallon with 4 hecqui, 4 Julie's, and 4 brichardi. I'm hoping to get some cyprichromis, I'm wondering are there any other potential compatible species I could add? I love the leleupi but am not sure if my Julie's would have a huge issue with them. Or xenotilapia? I've been told calvus wouldnt be compatable, is that correct? Anything else that might be ok?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you swap out the brichardi for calvus you could add a dozen cyps. That would be a fully stocked tank.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> If you swap out the brichardi for calvus you could add a dozen cyps. That would be a fully stocked tank.


+ 1 As soon as I saw Brichardi, I had the same thought. As beautiful as they are, a species tank is a better bet.


----------



## Goodapples (May 6, 2019)

What's wrong with brichardi?


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Goodapples said:


> What's wrong with brichardi?


They enjoy the mid to top column of the water. Aggressive towards others sharing the same space, such as cyps.


----------



## Goodapples (May 6, 2019)

Interesting, mine never leave the bottom. Maybe it's just my set up. I can see them being aggressive towards cyprichromis though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They also have a rep for being aggressive to EVERYONE when spawning. Species tank is good for them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Problem with the tank, is that there isn't really any separate territories. The hecqui would easily be fine with the brichardi. The dickfeldi would probably ok too... especially if they paired up first, but you want distinct territories. I'd agree with the others though, if you want to add Cyps, you are going to need to drop one of the other species.


----------



## Goodapples (May 6, 2019)

The tank has been running with these guys for almost a month. The tank has a rediculous amount of hiding spots so everyone has claimed their own spots, the only one that doesn't is one of the dickfeldi, but I have floating plants and floating rocks that it hangs out in. Two of the Brichardi have hung out together as soon as I set up the tank so I'm guessing they may have been a pair when I got them, but everyone else has their seperate spots now with no major quarrels. But the whole top half of my tank is totally empty all the time which is a bummer.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish will mature and settle in and spawn over the coming months (it might even take a year) and you can expect changes in behavior and interactions. One month is not enough time to predict how things will go.


----------



## Goodapples (May 6, 2019)

Would it be better to have one of each species then, to avoid spawning? I have no idea what sexes I have


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not swap out the brichardi and add cyps? One of each fish might do nothing but hide. As they mature you can remove extra fish...they will be rejected by the dominant pair.


----------



## Goodapples (May 6, 2019)

I don't want to be constantly tearing down my tank to try and catch fish as they mature, and I dont like having to rehome fish over and over, just like getting fish and keeping them till old age. That's why I chose the tangs in the first place, because I didnt want fish that would outgrow my 75g


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not an outgrow thing...it is an aggression thing. Julidochromis and brichardi tend to pair. A dominant pair will form and drive extra fish in their species to the surface...preliminary to actually killing them.


----------



## Goodapples (May 6, 2019)

No I understand what you are saying, I'm simply stating that my goal in this tank was not having to rehome fish. Looks like I was mislead on what could co exist. I don't want fish pairing off, since that means fry, which means rehoming fish once I'm overstocked. So now im not sure what to do


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How about a group of shellies and a large group of calvus?

Shellies like multifasciatus colonize and calvus will tolerate a group as long as there are 3 males. The calvus will eat any excess fry.

The only possible rehoming concern would be if you got too many or not enough calvus males.

You could even do cyps for the top with these species.


----------

